# Anyone know how much gold is in these?



## macfixer01 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,
I have probably 20 pounds of similar ceramic wafers from industrial temperature range chips I've collected. I hesitate to throw around the nebulous term Mil-Spec although most of the chips did come from boards out of military equipment. Does it seem realistic that he got 1/4 Gram of gold from six of the larger chips as he says? Those would be either 24, 28, or 40 pin packages most likely, but the only gold is just whatever is in the center under and around the silicon die. Anyway I always thought of them as low-grade scrap, but with that starting price and someone actually bidding on them now I'm wondering. I believe Harold has some experience recovering gold from ceramic chip packages?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300496607104

Thanks,
macfixer01


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 25, 2010)

I wouldn't touch the auction. I think the yield is stated too high. You will do ok processing the ones you have if they are similar.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2010)

I have processed these,and I doubt you would get 1/10 of a gram from 6 of them,and there's no way you'd get 1/4 gram.The seller is a typical ebay seller,says whatever he thinks should be said to get the most out of an item.


----------

